# July 9, 1997



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandra, what a beautiful tribute to Boots. You're a great Mom to your furbabies..... always putting their welfare first. Hugs to you.

BTW, are you looking for a friend for Honey???? Someone had mentioned you when talking about the poor little guy in Houston that is in danger.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful guy and such a nice tribute. I remember seeing lots of setters around when I was a child back east, but rarely these days in this area (northern California). Temperment wise, are they similar to goldens?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute. He sure was a handsome boy. Thank you for sharing his story with us. I loved the picture of him sitting with his butt on the table.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed your tribute to Boots! I can tell how much he meant to you. He was a beautiful Setter and sounds like he was MUCH more than your average dog. I love the pic of him sitting his posterior end on your dining room table. Priceless! I am sure he knew how well loved he was and loved you back with all his big Red heart had to give. Thanks...


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Boots sure looks like a special guy, so handsome. My husband had a Irish Setter that was his constant companion for 14 years.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. Such a treasure. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandra~

You are so eloquent with your words when you write about your babies. Boots was a beautiful boy and thanks so much for sharing his story and pictures with us. I love the one of him in the dining room chair!

I hope it doesn't/didn't upset you that you came to mind regarding helping the little guy in Houston. I know you are 3ish hours away~but thought you might not rule out getting another while obtaining Honey a new friend.

Kathy


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your baby, Boots. It's so nice to see the old pictures of dogs that still live in our hearts. I love all pictures but the one of Boots sitting on the table is the funniest picture I've ever seen! I can tell that was HIS house you guys were living in, right  The last picture of him is priceless. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhhh, wonderful story of a very special dog! Thank you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A very special tribute for who was obviously a very special Boots


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Boots was such a handsome boy. Thank you for sharing his story with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra*

Sandra:

I dare say that is one of the most touching tributes to Man's Best Friend I've ever read.

Boots was just precious, and adorable, and most importantly loved and cherished by you!!

I LOVE THE PICTURES!! The one of him sitting at the table with his butt is my favorite and I LOVE BIG PAWS!!!


----------

